# C++ in JAVA verpacken



## gino (18. Feb 2005)

Um Hardwarenah zu programmieren ist auf jedenfall C/C++ geeigneter, das steht ausser Diskussion.

Kann man nun ein fertiges C Programm in einem graphischem Java Programm verpacken?
Sodass ich immer noch einzelne Funktionen des C Programms ansprechen kann?


----------



## Roar (18. Feb 2005)

such im forum und google nach JNI

erster :bae:


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Feb 2005)

Such mal in dem Forum nach JNI.


----------

